# Joinville, ONE german city !!



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

Joinville - BraZil










































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































FOTOS BY= http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=996453


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Joinville looks really a very nice, pleasant town


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Joinville looks really a very nice, pleasant town


Thanks for your comment !!


----------



## atmBrasil (Oct 18, 2008)

Brazilian interior is awsome!!!


----------



## Kalleb (Mar 10, 2010)

I like Joinville, this town is similar to Blumenau... other amazing and lovely city!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Beatiful i like SC


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful city indeed. Really enjoyed the tour! :cheers1:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!!!!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

German city in Brazil, I love


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I love, too!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Also i love it too


----------



## xistracinho (Apr 5, 2008)

My city, my photos! 

I love Joinville.


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

cute one


----------



## Positronn (Jan 25, 2008)

I really enjoyed the selected photos of my city :cheers
Congratulations for the thread


----------



## GemaBR (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Joinville!!
Nice photos, congratulations!!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Brazilian buses always look nicer than ones I see elsewhere. Nice, big windows and bright colors.

Great pics!


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Beautiful city! 
Life must be easy in Joinville

greets from Germany!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

If it possible more photos from Joinville please


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

Interesting city.


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice :cheers:


----------



## GEOGARCIA (Dec 28, 2010)

Beautiful. My City is wonderful.


----------

